# Sumitomo Electric Develops Superconducting Motor Vehicle



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

住友電工の大阪製作所で開かれた走行会。何の変哲もない普通乗用車の後部座席に乗り込むと、エンジン音もなくスーッと動き出した。 

　「アクセルを踏むだけで変速ギアはなし。ゴーカートに乗っているような感じでしょう」。運転する同社の電力・エネルギー研究所の新里剛さんが説明してくれた。 

　動力源は、同社が開発した超伝導モーター。最高時速は８５キロで、時速３０キロなら連続２時間の走行が可能だ。特徴はモーターの回転効率のよさ。従来の電気自動車用のモーターはモーター内のコイルに銅線を巻き付けているが、銅線には電気抵抗があり、モーターの回転効率を落とす欠点があった。 

　一方、超伝導モーターは、複数の金属などを焼き固めたセラミックス系の線材を使う。零下１９６度まで冷やすと電気抵抗がほとんどなくなり、同じ断面積の銅線に比べ２００倍もの電気を流せる。モーターの小型化が可能となって、「燃費」も上がる。同じ電気の量なら、走行距離は１３％程度延びる。 

　この線材開発に二十数年前から取り組み、世界で先端を走る同社は、「車の省エネ化、小型化にもつながる」とみて開発に着手した。ガソリンエンジンと電気モーターを組み合わせて走るハイブリッド車より二酸化炭素を２５％削減できる、と試算している。 

　ただ、実用化には課題も多い。超伝導線は、零下１９６度に冷やしておかなければ電気抵抗ゼロにならない。試作車では冷却剤として液体窒素を使用しているが、２時間連続走行するのに必要な４リットルの液体窒素は３時間ほどで蒸発してしまう。実用化するには蒸発しないよう小型の冷却機を開発し、液体窒素の補給基地を整備する必要がある。また線材の生産コストが通常の銅線より割高なのも逆風だ。 

　同社は現在、造船会社などと共同で船舶用の超伝導モーターの開発を進めており、米国では送電線用の超伝導ケーブルの実証試験も行っている。今回の試作車は、１９日から札幌市で開催される「北海道洞爺湖サミット記念　環境総合展」で一般公開する予定で、「課題は多いが、興味を持つ自動車などのメーカーが結集すれば、実用化は遠くない」と期待をかけている。 


Tokyo, June 12, 2008 (Jiji Press) - Sumitomo Electric Industries Ltd. <5802> Thursday unveiled a prototype electric vehicle with a motor that uses superconducting wires.

Superconducting wires, cooled by liquid nitrogen of about minus 200 degrees centigrade, can reduce electrical resistance to almost zero.

The model can run about 13 pct longer than a conventional electric vehicle using a copper wire motor, the company said.

The company hopes to put the vehicle to practical use in 10 years.


----------

